
Ask HN: How do people in F1 get their job? - Donmario
I&#x27;m just wondering if it&#x27;s mostly through networking or are people applying to job offers?
======
lcmatt
Depends on the position. The pit crew are made up of car mechanics and more
senior technical/critical roles.

You'll never find a role advertised for a 'wheel changer', instead you'll need
to work your way into the company as a mechanic and then move onto the race
team if you're suitable.

If you have the experience then take a look on their company site, for example
McLaren have various roles open:

[https://careers.mclaren.com/go/Racing/724201/?utm_source=car...](https://careers.mclaren.com/go/Racing/724201/?utm_source=careersite&_ga=1.136974128.1021946753.1471957855)

